# Zucchini Pickles



## woody (Aug 8, 2009)

We did some canning today and made 12 quarts of Zucchini pickles.


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 8, 2009)

Woody, you always make my mouth water with the canning pics!!! Do you ever use old jars for this??


----------



## Oldihtractor (Aug 8, 2009)

Pickle n Peach day here....  20 quarts of peaches 10 pints bread n butter pickles..   Next project is to can some stuff in 3 quart Millville atmospheric jars 3 Quart Cohansey Jars  and some regular ol blue ball and mason 1858's   

 Pickles before


----------



## Oldihtractor (Aug 8, 2009)

the results of both


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 8, 2009)

Yum!!  Cool profile picture too Wood.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 8, 2009)

Love those bread & butter pix.They bring back childhood memory's []


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 8, 2009)

Woody's posts always make me hungry!!  I think he should bring some of his canned goods to the forum meet.


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 8, 2009)

I'm dyin to see some real canning in some antique jars.. I mean something besides marbles!!


----------



## capsoda (Aug 9, 2009)

I may be planting this fall and next spring if things keep gettin higher. Gotta beat the cobwebs and rats off the old tractor I guess.


----------



## Oldihtractor (Aug 9, 2009)

Picke up these old style canners today at a yardsale.. for 5 bucks now I can do more @ one time !!!


----------



## Oldihtractor (Aug 9, 2009)

Also dug this out of its resting place in the bushes today.. And with a little work drove it home!!  

      Ruffly late 1950's and was one a string bean picker


----------



## woody (Aug 9, 2009)

Some people still use the old jars with rubbers, but they are not recommended by the FDA.
 I don't use any of the old mason jars to can because most of the jars I have are dug jars and have stain or sickness of some degree.

 John, those peaches look really good.
 I here that New Jersey has very good peaches. I know that Georgia white peaches are some of the best I've ever had.


----------



## towhead (Aug 9, 2009)

Lookin' good Wood!  Those B&B's look rather good too!  -Julie


----------



## woody (Aug 9, 2009)

We made this today, too, Julie.
 Picked the blueberries this morning and made the pie this afternoon.
 Mmmmm.......good.
 That missing piece was mine.
 What a hog I am....LOL!!!


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 9, 2009)

Nice pie, Wood!
 I can't help but inquire, do you think a slightly sick mason jar poses a health threat? I realize the importance of a tight seal of course, but do you think the sickness.. whatever it is.. will leech into the food?


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 10, 2009)

It's blackberry season here and Joe can eat a whole pie in one sitting.  I made a deal with my Mom, I supply the crusts and blackberries and she'll bake them.


----------



## capsoda (Aug 10, 2009)

Man I love blueberries and anything that can be made from them.

 Hey John, Looks like with a little grease you can start breaking.


----------



## woody (Aug 10, 2009)

Charlie, I think it is very important to use clean and sterile jars when doing canning.
 They, Ball corp., recommend you do not use jars that are hazy, dirty, etc.... obviously because of contamination.
 I, myself, wouldn't use old mason jars for canning, although it may be possible for them to work as long as you have a tight, airproof seal.


----------



## towhead (Aug 10, 2009)

Woody:  You should be a picture of health after eating all those blueberries!  I picked some raspberries on Sunday, but for some odd reason, by the time I got back to the house, there werent enough to make anything!  []

 -Julie


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 10, 2009)

Was it cold outside?  I'm sorry, I couldn't resist.


----------



## capsoda (Aug 10, 2009)

Woody is the poster child for healthy eating. I am the poster child for the "Gimmy That Pork Chop Foundation".


----------



## woody (Aug 10, 2009)

Yes, I guess you could say I eat healthy food, or at least try to, but I'm not above having a Big Mac or one of thoses new 1/3rd Pounders Angus beef hamburgers that McDonalds is selling every now and then.
 Julie, our raspberry season just went by but the blackberries are coming in soon. They're just starting to ripen.
 I pick the blueberries on a farm up the road on the ridge and we pay $2.00 a quart. When I pick I usually pick 4 quarts so we can make a pie, cobbler, pudding cake, etc.......

 I think my life evolves around eating healthy meals.[&:]


----------



## towhead (Aug 10, 2009)

Actually Laur, it wasnt cold.....[]  
 Yeah Woody, I eat alot of healthy stuff too....
 And Cap, next day I find myself at Coney's or getting a Sunset Burger:  Bacon, Jalapeno Pepper Cheese, Giant burger....[8D]  -Julie


----------

